
Why Boredom Is an Entrepreneur's Superpower - antdke
https://anthonydike.substack.com/p/create-more-than-you-consume?r=2wdpn&utm_campaign=post&utm_medium=web&utm_source=copy
======
tsukasagenesis
That's exactly how I start my company, playing game (brain-dead), get bored
and then work ! The idea is simple, we can all concentrate hard only a
percentage of the day and we should not lose it on thing that doesn't achieve
any purpose, or just enough to get bored.

------
o-__-o
Welp, no more HN for today. See y’all with my new product on Monday

~~~
antdke
Hahah, that’s the spirit!

------
hellisothers
This is a great sentiment, I think I would add to it “create more like a chef
than a cook” when possible.

------
alexcnwy
Very inspiring, well done Anthony!

~~~
antdke
Thanks!

